# 12v vr hybrid pan



## TurboBROv1 (Apr 9, 2009)

ive heard that someone on here is making one i know i need a 08 r32 oil pump but i need to know of i can just use a regular hybrod pan with no mods

PLZ PM ME or text 781 467 8504


----------



## TurboBROv1 (Apr 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## TurboBROv1 (Apr 9, 2009)

ttttttttt


----------

